

NASA Scientist Wants to Colonize Venus with Floating Sky Cities - cryptoz
http://litostpublishing.org/2014/10/22/this-nasa-scientist-wants-to-colonize-venus-with-floating-sky-cities/

======
srcmap
Neat! It might cool if NASA would start by send a smaller robotic balloon to
Venus flow in the sky and collect pictures and data.

